# Real 2002 tii



## 6506gary (May 17, 2011)

I have a chance to purchase a 1974 2002 tii for what I think is a reasonable price, but I have some concerns that it came from the factory as a tii. What should I look for or where do I find literature/specs that will help me? Maybe it is not important, but I think so.

Thanks, Gary


----------



## emyers (Jul 28, 2006)

Gary,
Get the VIN. The Tii and carbed models had different VIN numbers for a given year.
Earl
74 02Lux
02 M Roadster
72 Volvo 1800ES


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

If it is a real tii and you want formal proof, you can order a $90 certificate from BMW Classic. The certificate will list the original model, specification and the original engine number.

http://www.bmwclassic.com/2/PDF/Zertifikat_us.pdf


----------

